# Amazon Flex 4th of July Blocks?



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Did anyone receive any 4th of July blocks for Amazon Flex? Tried to get a block but none were available after the appointed time...


----------



## immedina (Apr 26, 2016)

I didn't see any either, nor did a friend of mine.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I found it weird. Maybe they don't want to pay holiday


----------



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

Closed on the 4th according to the station manager at the Dallas location for .com orders not sure about the other location for Prime Now


----------



## immedina (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Did anyone pick up any Prime Now blocks? Any difference in pay for the 4th of July? Just wondering...


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

Portland's .com orders will be closed.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

FlexZone said:


> Closed on the 4th according to the station manager at the Dallas location for .com orders not sure about the other location for Prime Now


True. Up until the weekend, I was expecting DAL would be one of the working cities this 4th.
Even perhaps see a little pay incentive for delivering on Monday. Confirmation yesterday
that DDA1 station would be closed until the night shift comes onboard this evening.
They don't typically have a security detail at the building, so it's a good time to go and rip the place off !


----------

